# Dave Pushic Custom Basses



## vontetzianos (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey,

I don't think this has been posted before. If it has apologies, but has anyone checked out Dave Pushic's custom basses? They look awesome IMO, but the best part is the price: US$1050 for a custom 7 string bass?! That seems like an absolute bargain. Anyone I've heard of who's ordered one has been most pleased, so below are a few pics I thought I'd share. Enjoy!

Dave Pushic DP Custom Guitars and Basses


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2009)

holy shit!

i gotta get me a bass from that guy later on! 

gotta get some cash first... then i need to buy all the other stuff i gotta buy...

GAS is hard to live with!


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah, these look pretty sweet, and i think a big part of the low cost is that he doesn't do any spray on finishes, that alone would probably tag another $600 on with all the sanding and such


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 2, 2009)

^Yeah I'm sure that would quite a bit to the price, but still I genuinely thought he was joking when I saw the prices. A friend of mine actually has one of his basses and I can tell you they are awesome looking, sounding and playing basses. I don't know if there are any onther custom builders that can do what he does for the price, but hey, I'm mainly a guitar player, so I'm not sure.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW! Those are really pretty! Thanks a bunch for sharing this one with us!


----------



## Ruins (Mar 6, 2009)

hmm i knew that i will regret clicking on this thread.
DO WANT !!!!!!!! and no money


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 6, 2009)

Check him out over at the talkbass forum. He has got very mixed reviews... Go with Roter!!


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm sure there are a couple luthiers that are more consistent than this guy but its a cool solution if you havn't got oodles of cash to spend.


----------

